# Just another day of shark petting



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Shark Petting Video (click here)


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like one of Clay's spearfishing trips.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

dangggg!!!! more balls than i got. insane video.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The diver is pretty famous for being able to put sharks in a "tonic" state. Here is a video of another guy that does it:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

NOWAY man that Sharks business end is way to close the guys business end!!! KICKASS VIDEO!!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Amazing video!!!!!!


----------

